# Maggy Crawford



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Folks

It's with deep regret that I report that our long time member & my good friend Maggy Crawford died last night after a long illness & our condolences to her husband & my good friend Graham.

Maggy was one of those never forgotten personalities & utterly unique & an awful lot of people will miss her. 

I hope you can all join me in raising a glass to absent friends at 2100 hours tomorrow which is the traditional time for that toast.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Such sad news TM please pass my sympathy to Graham. xx


----------

